# Die Sprechstunde ist eröffnet (Overclocking) - wir verabschieden uns



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*Die Sprechstunde ist eröffnet (Overclocking) - wir verabschieden uns*

Hallo Community,

die aktuelle Sprechstunde ist eröffnet. Ihr könnt mit mir bis 18:00 Uhr   über Overclocking diskutieren und Fragen zum Übertakten von AMD- und   Intel-Systemen stellen. (Dieser Thread ist geschlossen. Erstellt einfach   einen Thread im Sprechstunden-Unterforum.)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Sprechstunde ist eröffnet (Overclocking) - wir verabschieden uns*

Ich lasse das Unterforum noch eine Weile offen, muss jetzt allerdings noch ein paar andere wichtige Dinge erledigen. Ich schau nachher nochmal rein und melde mich, bevor das Unterforum geschlossen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die Sprechstunde ist eröffnet (Overclocking) - wir verabschieden uns*

In 10 Minuten ist hier dicht, dann gehe ich nach Hause. Bis dahin schaue ich mir noch die neuen Beiträge an und schreibe ggf. etwas dazu. Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Übertakten!


----------

